# Watchdog Basement Backup sump Battery Issue



## jayre (Feb 20, 2012)

It's about 3yrs old and the following light is on and is beeping:

*Terminals corroded or battery defective / Clean terminals or replace battery.*

However, I don't see any corrosion and the battery looks very clean. Resetting didn't help and still beeping. I cleaned the terminals anyway and checked the distilled water level.  Nothing helped.  Manual says battery is good for 5-7yrs.

1) If my battery is weak, is it possible to jump it and charged up stronger?

2) Do you recommend that I replace it with the same model?  It costs $125 + $18 for a bag of acid.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2012)

Does the battery come with a warrentee like car battery?


----------



## jayre (Feb 21, 2012)

Only for 2 years.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2012)

That's where I would start, see if you can find someone to check the battery.


----------



## Blue Jay (Feb 21, 2012)

Might check it with a volt meter, I had a charger go bad on mine, battery was ok.


----------

